# Resources for refuting Eastern Orthodoxy



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 14, 2016)

Lately I have been dealing with some people who are being attracted to Eastern Orthodoxy. Does anyone know of any books or articles that refute the claims and theology of Eastern Orthodoxy? I have searched the archives here on the PB, but have not found anything especially helpful. In fact, most of the resources I have found on the web are from RC's who are refuting Orthodox claims, which is not much help. It seems that more and more young people are being attracted to Orthodoxy, and so we are in need of some better resources to combat this.


----------



## Mephibosheth (Apr 14, 2016)

Bill,

I have two suggestions for you:

1. _Through Western Eyes: Eastern Orthodoxy - A Reformed Perspective_ by Robert Letham

2. Three Views on Eastern Orthodoxy & Evangelicalism (Counterpoints) has Michael Horton as a contributor.

(Side note: Before I became a Calvinist and joined the PCA, I was once a Southern Baptist teen who was very enamored with Eastern Orthodoxy. 15 years later, I'm glad God kept me from becoming an EO catechumen)


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 14, 2016)

Paging Jacob!

I found these helpful same with the whole blog:
https://gospelfororthodox.wordpress.com/books/ebooks/

I also second Horton's contribution in that Counterpoint series.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 14, 2016)

In that list of books the blogger put a link to the English version of the last book titled Orthodoxy Illuminated online here:
http://orthodoxy-illuminated.weebly.com/read-online.html


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 15, 2016)

Thank you Steve and Trent. These are most helpful.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2016)

Also, try contacting "Reformed Reidian" aka Jacob. He flirted with it for years and should have several posts here about it. He also wrote a good many blog posts, but I can't recall the URL at the moment. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 16, 2016)

If I recall correctly Horton may also interact at some length with EO writers in his systematic. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZackF (Apr 16, 2016)

A lot of the problems with RCism applies to EO. Both institutions don't like the doctrinal and devotional language of the other but much of what has separated them has been as much political as doctrinal.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2016)

I'll show my ignorance here, but I do know that debates with EOs get into a lot of Trinitarian issues, with the _filioque_ only being the most obvious one. Then you start getting into divine simplicity, the energies, etc.

Here are some links that may be helpful: 

https://www.monergism.com/topics/eastern-orthodoxy

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/77352-Towards-a-Refutation-of-Eastern-Orthodox-claims

https://bayouhuguenot.wordpress.com/category/eastern-orthodoxy/


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 20, 2016)

Bill, here are some things from CRI (Christian Research Institute) :


http://www.equip.org/article/the-eastern-orthodox-church/

http://www.equip.org/category/the-orthodox-church/

http://www.equip.org/article/dancing-alone/


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 20, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> I also second Horton's contribution in that Counterpoint series



I read this, but was honestly a bit disappointed. He did a great job of explaining Orthodox theology, but he was a bit weak in making it clear where there was grave error. In fact, he barely mentioned two of their most heretical doctrines, the use of icons and the veneration of saints. The more I read modern authors the more I appreciate the Puritans and others who were so clear and unapologetic in their writing.


----------

